# New Here



## 15240 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi my name is Chrissy, I am 19 and I am new here. I have had IBS since I was a baby and at 14 I was hospitalized for it, I was about 6 months backed up and looked like I was 9 months pregnant. I had got to the point where I was throwing up, could not lay down, could not even see or smell food without getting sick or bend over. I went to the hospital and they were able to help me and finally gave me and mo mother a name for what I had. They told me that they were very surprised I had not done any damage to myself seeing as how long I had been backed up and before this I had not taken my disease seriously but after being rushed to the hospital I started taking it seriously.Here I am now 19 and I still have the problem, I am backed up right now and have been for about a week. I gave myself an enema about 2 weeks ago and it cleaned me out but apparently did not clean me out 100%, before then I had not had a problem in about 3 years. I have been taking a stool softener for a few days but it has not helped and now im starting to get pains so I guess im going to give myself an enema tomorrow.It just drives me crazy because I have had this so long and I am so sick of it, god knows how many enemas I have had in my lifetime and no matter what stool softener I use it just does not seem to help. It is like now and then I have a stool that is too big to pass and I end up getting backed up because of it.I hated going to school because I would sit in class and be in pain, the pains came like every 5 minutes, they actually kind of felt like labor pains and would last for a few seconds to a minute. Not many people know I have IBS because for some reason some people seem to think it is funny, I have told some people about it and some have laughed and I do not get why I mean yes it is rare to die but you can die from it and it this disease can be very painful.When I go to give myself an enema I just think their are people out their going threw worse things then me and the pain will only last for 30 minutes to an hour where if I do not take an enema it will just get wore and worse and I will be in more and more pain everyday and I will just get backed up more and when I finally do go to take the enema it will be a lot harder and painful.I just do not know what to do, I really want to get on something that will work and keep my from getting backed up or getting big and hard stools. I got backed up 2 weeks ago because stupid me drank a load of Ice Tea and it has iron in it and iron seems to trigger this. I am so sick of living my life thinking when is the disease going to show back up, I want to be normal and not have to worry about this.


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome:IBS sucks, and everyone can agree on that. The first thing to do is get your doctor involved and face the reality that this maybe a long and difficult part of your life as you seek a cure. Don't give up. I hope everything works out for you.


----------

